

“See you in the trenches”: Uber’s threat finally hits as Postmates surges - daniellegeva
http://pando.com/2014/04/08/see-you-in-the-trenches-ubers-threat-to-postmates-finally-hits-as-it-surges-to-10k-deliveries-a-week/

======
stackcollision
Competition is great. It will help both of these companies refine their
product and that's awesome for the users. That's the point of this article,
but all I can think is:

But damn does the Uber CEO look like a cunt.

There's absolutely no reason to treat your competitors like that in order to
feed your tough-guy ego.

